
PRIMER-V2 robot rides a bike just like a man - miralabs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5wIdlIym_I
======
sklogic
It is using a gyroscope - so it's a bit of cheating. It could even have jumped
a pogo stick just as well, without any fancy balancing that we humans have to
perform.

